# Axe ID



## Ryan_289 (May 6, 2019)

One of the guys at work gave me an old axe that was banging around in the back of his truck. USA stamped. He said it probably came from the rural fire department which would have come from Gov. Surplus? Any way to verify brand?












Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## dancan (May 13, 2019)

My best guess is a TrueTemper Woodings Verona .


----------



## lead farmer (May 13, 2019)

Yep she is

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan_289 (May 14, 2019)

Thanks guys. Im thinking about trying my hand at re handling this thing. I think I also want to remove the paint off of it at the same time.


----------



## lead farmer (May 14, 2019)

Ryan_289 said:


> Thanks guys. Im thinking about trying my hand at re handling this thing. I think I also want to remove the paint off of it at the same time.


There is a axe thread on here somewhere you might be interested in.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

